# Is GrubHub Okay?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I currently drive for UE and DD. Lately UE has been awful. I haven’t accepted a request in 2 weeks.

I want t run 2 apps so I was thinking about replacing UE with grubhub


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's good when its busy, but its hardly ever busy anymore


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

maybe boober needs to get a loan to promo free delivery?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> I currently drive for UE and DD. Lately UE has been awful. I haven’t accepted a request in 2 weeks.
> 
> I want t run 2 apps so I was thinking about replacing UE with grubhub


I must be very low on the GH priority list because the few offers they send me almost always suck.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

GrubHub is the best. It isn't always super busy but the app is the least naggy.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Just run all three GH is the worst here in my area but sometimes like once or twice a month they'll send a good offer. Just get used to them trying to send you to restaurants as soon as the order is placed or the restaurant having no record of the order.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

UE is DEAD I agree. I get 0-2 good offers everytime I go out and a bunch of $2 fecal matter offers.

I just started GH this week. They are good to fill-in between DD runs. Well Friday they were good. In 5 deliveries I made $60. That is a fantastic average for my garbage market. But today I only got 3 GH pings and none of them were good - long distance but only around $1/mile. So just keep your expectations low, because you may get zero deliveries out of them or you may get a few good ones. But at least you won't get showered with insulting middle finger offers like UE does.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

This is the first week I’ve made over $100 in UberEats in several months. I also did that by working two overnights so that makes a difference.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> GrubHub is the best. It isn't always super busy but the app is the least naggy.


GH used to be the best! You’re right, they’re the least naggy..

GH is partnering with Amazon. I don’t care for Amazon but I hope they kick DD’s ass.









What Amazon and Grubhub Get From a Partnership


Amazon is (cautiously) returning to the food delivery market. But first...




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> GH used to be the best! You’re right, they’re the least naggy..
> 
> GH is partnering with Amazon. I don’t care for Amazon but I hope they kick DD’s ass.
> 
> ...


There's no Amazon gig jobs around here but what infuriates me about Amazon is that they are constantly spamming me with bots to apply for jobs. The bots spam my email. They spam my LinkedIn. They spam me on Handshake. If you reply to them, they never reply even though they are supposedly from people. And when I've applied through their links they always rejected me with an automated rejection email, yet they still keep spamming me to apply for more jobs.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> There's no Amazon gig jobs around here but what infuriates me about Amazon is that they are constantly spamming me with bots to apply for jobs that never reply to any of my messages, and have always rejected me after every application I have sent in yet they still keep spamming me.


I hear ya. Weird how they reject you. Someone recently told me his buddy claims to make $500 a day doing Fkex. I call BS because I did Flex years ago and now Amazon primarily uses 3rd party contract businesses, so less need for Flex drivers. .


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Have patience. All Boober customers are here at the Joizee Shoah. Second year in a row - UE is great in the summer, crap the rest of the year. Joizee Shoah is DD country for locals. It kinda fits, if you know what I mean. 😏


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

For me - too binding. You have to get shifts, and they fly really fast (as the top ones get priorities). And then you have to work those shifts and accept most pings. And then only 15-minute breaks after an hour (?), not like DD or UE.

More like a job. Might be preferable to some, not me.

REALLY Bad (and rare) pings if you’re not on the schedule. I literally sat besides a huge order for 30 minutes before someone slowly waltzed in, yawning. I was THERE andmy GH was running. That was the last straw. I said buhbye, not even having delivered for them once.

The orders I did get were even worse than DD or UE.

But you should try. May be different in your area.

I concur with the poster who said they don’t even get the order in on time. I wrote recently how I ordered pick up from them 2 separate times in different places. Both took more than an hour, and both times 20 minutes AFTER I placed the order, it was not yet sent to the restaurant. I was in shock. Never again.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I currently drive for UE and DD. Lately UE has been awful. I haven’t accepted a request in 2 weeks.
> 
> I want t run 2 apps so I was thinking about replacing UE with grubhub


Pay wise they are better but you will discover Grubhub is a nightmare!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> For me - too binding. You have to get shifts, and they fly really fast (as the top ones get priorities). And then you have to work those shifts and accept most pings. And then only 15-minute breaks after an hour (?), not like DD or UE.
> 
> More like a job. Might be preferable to some, not me.
> 
> ...


That is the nightmare I was writing about!

Dash at least usually has it orders ready when I waltz in after a nap ( Pretending to be that person you wrote about ) and Uber is as good about that but Uber Pay is so bad that I might make more working an Off Ramp in Mexico!


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Here in Minneapolis it's OK. About 1 order per hour if your multi-apping it works good to fill the holes.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> Here in Minneapolis it's OK. About 1 order per hour if your multi-apping it works good to fill the holes.


It's really bad here. I've had days when I got no more than 2 offers from them. Granted I wasn't scheduled, although that's not supposed to be a requirement.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It seems like gh orders are primarily 5-6pm, mostly for people just getting off work. Hardly anything early or late.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Gh is the worst when it comes to dispatching drivers, today I received a gh order for $10 and at the same an ue order for another $20, how long do you think the gh order had been placed? If you guessed 1 minute you guessed right, so for $30 it was worth waiting 20 min for both orders, luckily the ue order was behind so I got both orders at the same time.


----------



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> maybe boober needs to get a loan to promo free delivery?


*I see UE promotion everywhere for free first 5 deliveries ! Apparently we have to pay for those promotions! And UE count on us! *


----------



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> GH used to be the best! You’re right, they’re the least naggy..
> 
> GH is partnering with Amazon. I don’t care for Amazon but I hope they kick DD’s ass.
> 
> ...


Interesting news


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> For me - too binding. You have to get shifts, and they fly really fast (as the top ones get priorities). And then you have to work those shifts and accept most pings. And then only 15-minute breaks after an hour (?), not like DD or UE.
> 
> More like a job. Might be preferable to some, not me.
> 
> ...


When you say you have to accept most orders what do you mean? Will they de-activate drivers if they don’t accept a certain percentage?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I applied this weekend, but they put me on a waiting list.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LiLipooot said:


> Interesting news


Yes and it should help GH.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> When you say you have to accept most orders what do you mean? Will they de-activate drivers if they don’t accept a certain percentage?


I’m going to pitch this to someone who actually drove for them. But from what I remember reading - you have to maintain a certain percentage to schedule and get decent trips. I did run it for about 2 weeks and didn’t get even one decent - or even palatable - ping. Caveat being they assigned me to an area I don’t drive. E-mailed them several times, never got a reply.

But again: this is my personal experience with them. I’ve heard very good things from others. I drive a very heavily DD area, get UE in the summer, when @Seamus sends me his customers for vacay.

My experience with GH as a customer was horrid. I would be surprised if someone having the same experience would continue using it i don’t remember Seamless being this bad. In fact, it was GREAT (as a customer).


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

GH is much worse than DD or UE
In my area i turn on the app and it can be HOURS before i get an order .
and most likely that order is miles away. 

as we all know since people started going out again to mingle
the amount of deliveries has DECREASED dramatically.
while in the pandemic i was earning over 1000.00 per week
by just been log in for 4 hours per day,
after the pandemic my earnings went down to anywhere from 40 to 100.00 a week
because of that i have change my income source.
i am still fully independent but now i am involved in the entertainment industry,
so for me DD and GH i will do it only to keep me inform on issues in the gig economy.
but is no longer my main source of income.


----------

